# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΕΑ ΜΟΥ.......

## Aerozol

Γειά σας φίλοι μου.
Εδώ και περίπου ένα μήνα, είμαι σε κυριολεκτικά απελπιστική κατάσταση. Ξεκίνησα με ένα επεισόδιο ημικρανικής αύρας. Το χα ξαναπάθει, δεν έδωσα σημασία, το είπα στο αγόρι μου και με έπεισε να το δω. Πήγα σε νευρολόγο, με παρέπεμψε για μαγνητική και εκεί άρχισε να θεριεύει η φοβία για ΣΚΠ. Από εκείνη την ημέρα, σταδιακά άρχισα να έχω μούδιασμα ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ, την αριστερή συγκεκριμένα, θολή όραση από το αριστερό μάτι, που έρχεται και φεύγει. Από εχτές, είμαι μουδιασμένη, τέλος πάντων νοιώθω κάτι στο αριστερό πόδι. Κάτι μεταξύ τσιμπιάς, μυρμηγκιάσματος, μαγκώματος, γνκ το αριστερο πόδι το νοιώθω πιο μαγκωμένο στο γόνατο. Η μαγνητική εγκεφάλου ήταν καθαρή, οι εξετάσεις αίματος τέλειες-εκτός από έλλειψη βιταμίνης D3- πήρα σβάρνα τους νευρολόγους και με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι είναι κόπωση-άγχος και αρνήθηκαν να μου δώσουν παραπεμπτικό για αυχένα-θώρακα. Οκ, έχω θέματα. Έπαιρνα σεροξάτ από το 2010 έως πρόσφατα, τον τελευταίο ένα χρόνο τα έχω αραιώσει, έχ κατά καιρούς διάφορες εμμονές, αλλά τωρα είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΖΩ ΜΟΝΟΠΑΝΤΑ! Και τωρα που γραφω νοιωθω το πόδι μου εντλώς μουδιασμένο. Δε μπορεί να προκαλεί το μυαλό τέτοια πράγματα. Πόσο μου τη σπάνε οι γιατροί που με περνάνε για τρελή και υποχόνδρια.Και οι γονείς μου και ο φίλος μου....Μία γνώμη παρακαλώ....

----------


## anxious4ever

ειμαι ημικρανικη 25 χρονια τωρα, οσα περιγραφεις λεγονται αυρα απο την ισχυρη παθηση της ημικρανιας..οκ?
ξεκολλα εφοσον οι μαγνητικη βγηκε καθαρη! δεν γινεται να εχεις ΣΚΠ κ να μην βρεθουν εστιες...
δεν ειναι πραγματικο αυτο που σκφτεσαι κ ναι ειναι ιδεα σου!
εχεις ημικρανιες κ γι αυτο συμβαινει αυτο, οι ημικρανιες δημιουργουν κ αυρες χωρις πονο, δλδ μπουδιασματα τσιμπηματα κ οσα περιγραφεις πιο πανω απο την μια πλευρα του σωματος.
Σταματα να νομιζεις οτι κατι σοβαρο εχεις αμεσως κ κατσε κ ενημερωσου σωστα για τις ημικρανιες, ωστε να τις αντιμετωπισεις.
Εννοειται ξεκινα D3 εφοσον εχεις ελλειψη γιατι θα φερει αγχος κ καταθλιψη η ελλειψη της + πλακωσου σου στο μαγνησιο για να φυγουν οι αυρες της ημικρανιας.
Ενημερωσου σωστα, η ημικρανια ειναι κ αυτη ασθενεια κ δημιουργει προβληματα, οχι σοβαρα αλλα δημιουργει οσα περιεγραψες.

----------


## Aerozol

Δεν έχω πονοκεφάλους για ν είναι ημικρανία ρε συ... Δεν είναι αυτό. Στο φόρουμ της σκλήρυνσης όλοι οι ασθενείς αναφέρουν ότι με καθαρή μαγνητική εγκεφαλου είχαν την παθηση και όλοι οι γιατροί τα έριχναν σε αγχος και τα γνωστά. Κοντεύει να μ στριψει, δε μπορώ να συγκεντρώνω πουθενά, να κάνω τίποτα. Μόνο το ms society διαβάζω και σε κάθε ανάρτηση επιβεβαιώνονται οι φόβοι μου, δυστυχώς...

----------


## anxious4ever

εσυ ειπες οτι ειχες ημικρανικη κριση...τι εννοουσες? σε εκεινη την ημικρανικη κριση δεν πονουσες?ημικρανικη αυρα τελος παντων..ετσι εχεις γραψει..
επιπλεον γιατι να ειναι σκλυρηνση? αρα ειναι κολλημα σου, το αγχος προκαλει αναστατωση σε ολοκληρο το νευρικο συστημα το οποιο αντιδρα με μουδιασματα κ τσιμπηματα..

----------


## Aerozol

Έτσι το χαρακτήρισαν οι νευρολόγοι όταν το περιέγραψα. Δεν είχα πονοκέφαλο, ή τουλάχιστον όχι έντονο. Μπορεί από το άγχος και την αυθυποβολή να μυρμηγκιαζει συγκεκριμένο σημείο? Πως γίνεται και το δεξί πόδι είναι οκ? Βασικά, είμαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι το έχω σε σημείο που έχω πάθει κατάθλιψη. Ούτε χρήματα, ούτε κουράγιο έχω να αντιμετώπιση μία τετοια νόσο. Πρέπει να δουλεύω και φοβάμαι ότι δε θα μπορώ. Ούτε βέβαια μπορώ να ταλαιπωρούνται και να εξουθενωνομαι οικονομικά σε επισκέψεις σε νευρολόγος για να μου γράψουν μαγνητικες και αυτοί να μου λένε για άγχος και βλακειες. Νιώθω τόσο χάλια που δε με ευχαριστεί τίποτα.

----------


## Aerozol

*Συγνώμη για τα συντακτικά και ορθογραφικά λάθη, ας οψεται το κινητό...

----------


## anxious4ever

ΟΠΟΤΕ χρειαζεσαι ψυχο. βοηθεια , εφοσον δεν μπορεις να το χειριστεις, μπορεις να τηλ σε ενα κεντρο ψυχ υγειας ή να ασχοληθεις με πραματα που μπορουν να κανουν αγχολυση. πχ γιογκα για ανεργους ή στον δημο να ρωτησεις αν εχει διαλογισμο κ δωρεαν γιογκα...
ειναι πολυ σπανιο να εχεις ΣΚΠ κ να μην υπαρχουν εστιες!!
εχω φιλους που εχουν κ εχουν μια κανονικη ζωη!! η μια κοπελα μαλιστα γεννησε προσφατα κ ετοιμαζεται κ για δευτερο παιδι...
το να καθεσαι κ να σκεφτεσαι δεν νομιζω οτι βγαζει καπου, αρα σου εχει γινει εμμονη, αρα υποχονδριαση κ σιγουρρα πρεπει να μιλησεις με καποιον ειδικο.

----------


## Aerozol

Κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία από το 2010, αν και είχα σταματήσει, τον τελευταίο μήνα ξεκίνησα καθως και αγωγή. Σίγουρα αφού έχεις φίλους θα γνωρίζεις παραπάνω, αλλά έχω διαβάσει ότι είναι πολύ πιθανο οι εστίες να μη βρίσκονται στον εγκέφαλο, αλλά στον αυχένα και τη σπονδυλική στήλη, οποτε ή τριπλή μαγνητική είναι αυτή που το αποκλείει, αν είναι χωρίς ευρήματα. Γενικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα να δεχτώ ότι είναι ψυχολογικό και να ακολουθήσει θεραπεία, απλά δε μπορώ να τα αναγω όλα εκεί ελαφρά τη καρδία. Για να επικεντρωθεί κάνεις στην ψυχοθεραπεία, θα πρέπει να αποκλειστούν όπλα τα πιθανά παθολογικα

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα το γεγονος οτι εχεις κολλησει στην σκλυρηνση ας πουμε ειναι που το κανει υποπτο για υποχονδριαση, παντα στην υποχονδριαση κολλαμε σε συγκεκριμενη ασθενεια, ενω ενας νορμαλ ανθρωπος απλα προβληματιζεται για το τι θα εχει... κ δεν λεει πχ εχω αυτο κ τελος...
θελω να σου πω οτι αυτα τα συμπτωματα μπορει να ειναι , μυικα, τενοντιτιδας, ρευμ. αθροιτιδας, νευρικα πιασιματα, αγυμνασια, κακη κυκλοφορια αιματος.. χιλια αλλα!
γιατι πχ εχεις κολλησει στην σκλυρηνση, μπορει πχ να εχεις κατι αλλο .... το εχεις αυτο σκεφτει καθολου???
επισης κανενας οργανισμος δεν δουλευει παντα ρολοι, εγω πχ που δεν πασχω απο υποχονδριαση, (πασχω απο το εντελως αντιθετο, δλδ μονο αν πεθανω παω στον γιατρο), νιωθω διαφορα μεσα στην μερα, πχ εντερο, πονοι, τσιμπηματα, μουδιασματα κ δεν δινω καμια σημασια... γιατι μεσα μας ειμαστε απο κρεας, οστα, νευρα κ υπαρχουν πολλες αιτιες..
πχ μου εχει τυχει να εχω συνεχομενα για μερες μουδιασμενο το μικρο δαχτυλο του ποδιου, δεν σκεφτηκα καν οτι εχω σκλυρηνση ή κατι σοβαρο, αμεσως σκεφτηκα οτι μαλλον πιαστηκε απο καποιο παπουτσι κ ειχε καποια νευρικη αντιδραση.. κ οντως περασε μετα...
μου εχει τυχει να ξυπναω επι μηνες με πονο στα δαχτυλα , μεχρι που καποιοι μου ειπαν " ξεκολλα επιτελους κ πηγαινε στον γιατρο".. ε πηγα κ γω αφυο μου το ελεγαν συνεχεια κ μου εκανε ενα σωρο εξετασεις για ρευματοειδη αθροιτιδα..
τελικα δεν ειχα τιποτα!!!!!! απλα ποναγανε!!! δεν σημαινει δλδ οτι οταν ποναμε ή εχουμε καποιο συμπτωμα οτι ειμαστε ασθενεις..
κ στην τελικη τι φοβασαι αν εχεις σκλυρηνση? ναι ανθρωπος εισαι κ μπορει να σου τυχει! οπως κ σε μενα..οκ? so what? τι πσιτευεις?? οι ανθρωποι με την σκλυρηνση εχουν μια τελεια ποιοτητα ζωης..
οκ κ γω εχω ενα αυτοανοσο, νοσο graves k μου αλλαζει τα φωτα κατα καιρους..
οκ... κ τι εγινε??? παιρνω τα χαπια μου κ τελος..
οκ κ τι να κανω??? να κατσω να φοβαμαι επειδη εχω graves? και πραγματικα τι εγινε αληθεια???
μονο αν ειχα καρκινο θα φοβομουν ... θα τα ειχα δει ολα! γιατι ειναι κατι πολυ βασανιστηκο!!
τι ειναι αυτο πυο φοβασαι τελικα?

----------


## Aerozol

Έχεις δίκιο....Γενικά τρώω σκαλωματα από πολύ μικρή. Έχω περάσει φάση που νόμιζα ότι είχα καρδιά, που νόμιζα ότι είμαι ομοφυλόφιλη, που νόμιζα ότι είχα καρκίνο στο κεφάλι, μελάνωμα...Γενικά έχω διαγνωστεί με ιψδ και γαδ και διάφορα άλλα... Ξέρεις πως λειτουργεί αυτό με το κόλλημα σε ένα πράμα, μπαίνει στο ίντερνετ διαβάσεις διάφορα, γενικά πιστεύεις ότι το έχεις και πολύ δύσκολα κάποιος θα σε πείσει ότι δεν. Ο τελευταίος νευρολόγος που πήγα, γνωστός καθηγητής παν/μιου, μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά "όχι να μην κάνεις μαγνητική, γιατί διαιωνίζεται ο φαύλος κύκλος.Μετα δε θα σε καλύπτει ή μαγνητική, θα θες και παρακέντηση". Και σκέφτομαι, ότι ή είναι όλοι ανςυθυνοι και απάνθρωπο, ή με έχουν πάρει πρέφα ότι είμαι psycho, κάνω μπαμ. Τεσπα, με τη σκπ φοβάμαι, γτ υπάρχει ένας μυθος ότι πρόκειται για μία βασανιστική ασθένεια και απρόβλεπτη.Κ αι μόνο το να μη μπορείς να ελέγξει τις κινήσεις σου, να ζεις με την αμφιβολία και να περιμένεις ποτέ θα σε πιάσει κρίση μου φαίνεται τρομακτικό.

----------


## anxious4ever

μα τι νοημα εχει να φοβασαι κατι που δεν υπαρχει?? δεν σε βασανιζει καν αυτη τη στιγμη??? κατσε λιγο....
καθεσαι κ σκεφτεσαι κατι που αφορα το μελλον, δλδ ο φοβος σου ειναι μηπως κ βασανιστεις στην ουσια..
κ ερωτω, που ξερεις κ που ξερω εγω απο τι θα αρρωστησω??? ναι μπορει κ να αρρωστησω, εχω τις ιδιες πιθανοτητες με σενα..οκ...?
οποτε ειναι σαν να μου λες οτι επειδη εχω αυτην την πιθανοτητα, ας κατσω να φοβαμαι κ να κολλαω.
εσυ η ιδια ειπες οτι κατα καιρους κολλας σε θεματα, αρα δεν εχεις κατι σωματικο, εχεις ιδψ κ υποχονδριαση..
αυτο να κοιτας πως αντιμετωπιζεται κ οχι η σκλυρηνση..
προφανως εχεις πεσει με τα μουτρα στο διαβασμα για την ασθενεια για να ξεφυγεις απο κατι αλλο που σε πιεζει στην ζωη σου γενικα.
Ολα τα ψυχολογικα προβληματα ειναι αμυνα σε πιεσεις της ζωης, ακομα κ η σχιζο...
προσπαθησε να δεις το πραγματικο προβλημα που σε πιεζει κ μασκαρευεται ως " φοβος για ασθενεια"...
κ επισης ..για να ξεφοβηθεις την ασθενεια κατσε κ γραψε σε χαρτι τι κοστος θα εχεις για κατι που ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να παθεις, το τονιζω!! που ΜΠΟΡΕΙ!!! ΑΝ Κ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ την εχεις..
θα δεις οτι το κοστος αυτο ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο....
ανθρωποι με την ασθενεια αυτοι σου ειπα πριν, γεννανε κανουν οικογενεια κ χαιρονται την ζωη!!!
κ γω εχω graves κ αν δεν παρω τα χαπια μου, θα πεθανω!!
οποτε τι κοστος εχει για εμενα???
ποιος λοιπον σου ειπε οτι ειναι κατι τοσο αθλιο οσο το νομιζεις εσυ????
αρα απο κατι αλλο προσπαθεις να "φυγεις"... μαλλον προσπαθεις να κρυφτεις απο αυτο που σε βασανιζει πραγματικα κ ριχνεις την προσοχη σου ασυνειδητα στην τυχον ασθενεια....δεν εχεις τιποτα! κ το ξερεις κ συ η ιδια βαθια μεσα σου!

----------


## madiwasp

> Γειά σας φίλοι μου.
> Εδώ και περίπου ένα μήνα, είμαι σε κυριολεκτικά απελπιστική κατάσταση. Ξεκίνησα με ένα επεισόδιο ημικρανικής αύρας. Το χα ξαναπάθει, δεν έδωσα σημασία, το είπα στο αγόρι μου και με έπεισε να το δω. Πήγα σε νευρολόγο, με παρέπεμψε για μαγνητική και εκεί άρχισε να θεριεύει η φοβία για ΣΚΠ. Από εκείνη την ημέρα, σταδιακά άρχισα να έχω μούδιασμα ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ, την αριστερή συγκεκριμένα, θολή όραση από το αριστερό μάτι, που έρχεται και φεύγει. Από εχτές, είμαι μουδιασμένη, τέλος πάντων νοιώθω κάτι στο αριστερό πόδι. Κάτι μεταξύ τσιμπιάς, μυρμηγκιάσματος, μαγκώματος, γνκ το αριστερο πόδι το νοιώθω πιο μαγκωμένο στο γόνατο. Η μαγνητική εγκεφάλου ήταν καθαρή, οι εξετάσεις αίματος τέλειες-εκτός από έλλειψη βιταμίνης D3- πήρα σβάρνα τους νευρολόγους και με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι είναι κόπωση-άγχος και αρνήθηκαν να μου δώσουν παραπεμπτικό για αυχένα-θώρακα. Οκ, έχω θέματα. Έπαιρνα σεροξάτ από το 2010 έως πρόσφατα, τον τελευταίο ένα χρόνο τα έχω αραιώσει, έχ κατά καιρούς διάφορες εμμονές, αλλά τωρα είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΖΩ ΜΟΝΟΠΑΝΤΑ! Και τωρα που γραφω νοιωθω το πόδι μου εντλώς μουδιασμένο. Δε μπορεί να προκαλεί το μυαλό τέτοια πράγματα. Πόσο μου τη σπάνε οι γιατροί που με περνάνε για τρελή και υποχόνδρια.Και οι γονείς μου και ο φίλος μου....Μία γνώμη παρακαλώ....


καλη μου κοπελα, σαν να διαβαζω την ιστορια μου..βεβαια εγω φοβομουν για als περισσοτερο...αλλα και για ΣΚΠ...
Ενα θα σου πω...το μυαλο μπορει να προκαλεσει πολυ σοβαροτερα συμπτωματα απ ' οτι η ιδια η ασθενεια..αν οι εξετασεις ειναι καθαρες, τιποτα δεν εχεις... απο νοσοφοβια πασχεις ομως...ειναι σιγουρο! πολεμησε το και μεινε δυνατη...αρκει να σου πω οτι το ματι μου το αριστερο θολωνε καο ξεθολωνε επι 4 μηνες...και ηταν καθαρα ψυχολογικο..κατοπιν αναγνωσης για οπτικες νευριτιδες κλπ

----------


## Aerozol

Τι είναι το als? Αααααασε, δε θέλω να ξέρω. Πάντως ή αλήθεια είναι ότι από εχτες έχω απομακρυνθεί από την ανάγκη να κάνω μαγνητικες σε αυχένα κλπ κλπ. Να ρωτησω κάτι όποιον ξέρει? Παίρνω σεροξαταρα από το σεπτεμβρη τ 10, με κάποιες διακοπές κλπ κλπ. 20ρακι. Μήπως να αλλάξω αγωγή, γτ δε με πιάνει? Υπάρχει περίπτωση ένα φάρμακο τέτοιο να μη σε πιάνει πια? Ο ψυχίατρος μ, μ είχε πει ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη σε πιάνει αλλά δε θα μ τ αναλύσει γιατί θα μου γίνει εμμονή και δε θα με πιάνει και γνκ επιμένει στο σεροξατ, ως καλό φάρμακο για την ιψδ και τη γαδ.

----------


## Aerozol

> καλη μου κοπελα, σαν να διαβαζω την ιστορια μου..βεβαια εγω φοβομουν για als περισσοτερο...αλλα και για ΣΚΠ...
> Ενα θα σου πω...το μυαλο μπορει να προκαλεσει πολυ σοβαροτερα συμπτωματα απ ' οτι η ιδια η ασθενεια..αν οι εξετασεις ειναι καθαρες, τιποτα δεν εχεις... απο νοσοφοβια πασχεις ομως...ειναι σιγουρο! πολεμησε το και μεινε δυνατη...αρκει να σου πω οτι το ματι μου το αριστερο θολωνε καο ξεθολωνε επι 4 μηνες...και ηταν καθαρα ψυχολογικο..κατοπιν αναγνωσης για οπτικες νευριτιδες κλπ


Αγαπητή έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να χρονομέτρων την ούρηση μου, να δω αν διαρκεί φυσιολογικα, είμαι τραγική τι μου λες τώρα!!!!!

----------


## Aerozol

Madiwasp εσύ τελικά έκανες μαγνητικες πέρα από κεφάλι? Και τα μουδιάσματα τυχαινε να είναι επίμονα και σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο, πχ μόνο πόδι?

----------


## madiwasp

έκανα μαγνητική στο κεφάλι και αλλεπάλληλα ηλεκτρομυογραφήματα.. Είχα πάρει παραμάζωμα τους νευρολόγους νομίζοντας ότι έχω ΣΚΠ...μουδιάσματα είχα και έχω σε 2-3 στάνταρ σημεία και άλλα που είναι διάσπαρτα...είχα επίσης δεσμιδώσεις σε όλο το σώμα, πρόσωπο και στη γλώσσα...είχα ζαλάδες στιγμιαίες και πονοκεφάλους δυνατούς (πολλούς μέσα στη μέρα) που κρατούσαν δευτερόλεπτα και περνούσαν...θολή όραση από το αριστερό μάτι για 4 μηνάκια περίπου...θες να αναφέρω κι άλλα? 
Ταλαιπωρήθηκα 2 μιση χρόνια με νοσοφοβία...μέχρι και στην εγκυμοσύνη μου ήμουν νοσοφοβική...μη σου πω χειροτέρεψα...

Συμβουλή: αφού έκανες τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις, τώρα βάζεις STOP, ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ!!!! Σώσε τον εαυτό σου και πάψε να βγάζεις λάθος τους γιατρούς επειδή δε σε συμφέρει! (αυτό έκανα εγώ, τους ακύρωνα όλους γιατί πίστευα ότι έχω σκπ και δεν το βρίσκανε)

----------


## madiwasp

επίσης οι 7 οφθαλμίατροι τους οποίους επισκέφτηκα για το μάτι μου είπαν ότι η οπτική νευρίτιδα στην σκπ, έχει ως σύμπτωμα θολή όραση που διαρκεί για αρκετό διάστημα...δεν πηγαινοέρχεται όπως η δική μας...! επίσης΄, η οπτική νευρίτιδα αφήνει κουσούρι όταν περνάει (π.χ. αχρωματοψία, θαμπάδα μόνιμη)..

----------


## madiwasp

ακόμη: τα μουδιάσματα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλονται σε καμιά κοίλη στην σπονδυλική στήλη ή στον αυχένα....από τα πιο συχνά αίτια των μουδιασμάτων είναι οι κοίλες και όχι η ΣΚΠ!!!!

----------


## Aerozol

Μαντυ μου, αυτό το διάσπαρτα δυστυχώς στην περίπτωση μου δεν ισχύει. Αριστερό πόδι εντελώς μουλιασμένο, με το ζόρι το σηκώνω και ας πο χτες και χέρι, το οποίο έχει κνησμό και το έχω ματωσει με τα νύχια μου...Δεν ξέρω τι είναι, πάντως σίγουρα δεν είναι ιδέα μου.Ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντηση σου, πραγματικά μου έδωσε θάρρος. Απλά νομίζω ότι είμαι άλλη κατηγορία. Χαχα!

----------


## anxious4ever

αν ειναι μουδιασμενο το ποδι συνεχομενα επι μηνες, μπορει ακομα κ κοιλη να ειναι στην μεση οπου πιεζει τα νευρα...
ακομα κ τενοντιτιδα να ειναι.. δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι σκλυρηνση.
Θα συμφωνησω με την προλαλλησασα που ειπε οτι πρεπει να βαλεις υποχρεωτικα STOP.. ΚΑΝΤΟ σαν ασκηση, ελεος μην ταλαιπωρεις αλλο τον εαυτο σου!!
σου ειπα επισης οτι κ αυτο να ειναι πραγματικα δεν εχεις τιποτα μα τιποτα να φοβηθεις!!
η κοπελα που εχει σκλυρηνση, σηκωθηκε ενα πρωι κ δεν εβλεπε απο το ενα ματι, την πηγαν σε εφημερευον κ κει κανανε μαγνητικη κ ειδαν καποιες εστιες.. η διαγνωση ηταν σκλυρηνση κατα πλακας, νοσηλευθηκε, πηρε κορτιζονη φουλ κ το ματι επανηλθε εντελως στο φυσιολογικο!!
μετα απο 1 χρονο παντρευτηκε, εκανε μωρακι κ τωρα κανει προσπαθειες για δευτερο μωρακι.. παιρνει κορτιζονη καθε μερα.. οκ so what?
μια χαρα ειναι χαρουμενη κ κανει την ζωη της!
δεν εχεις κατι να φοβηθεις!! ολο αυτο ειναι μια ιδεοληψια που σου εχει κολλησει..
εφοσον εγινε μαγνητικη κ ειπαν οτι δεν εχει κατι ο εγκεφαλος , τοτε το μουδιασμα το συνεχομενο ειναι κατι μυικο, νευρικο... δεν ειναι μονο η σκλυρηνση που προκαλει μουδιασματα αλλα κ αλλες πιο ηπιες καταστασεις...
επισης στην σωματομορφη διαταραχη, το συμπτωμα το βιωνουμε κιολας..
πχ αν κατσω κ σκεφτω επιμονα κ μου κολλησει οτι εχω κατι στο συκωτι, μπορει καποια σιτγμη να ξεκινησω να νιωθω πονο στην δεξια πλευρα μου, εκει που ειναι το συκωτι, αυτος ο πονος δεν ειναι αληθινος αλλα δημιουργειται απο την εντονη ιδεα, 
προσεξε το αυτο κ γενικα μην το αφηνεις ετσι..προσπαθησε να το παλεψεις ψυχοθεραπευτικα κ να κανεις ο.τι καλυτερο μπορεις για να περασει αυτη η εμμονη.

----------


## Aerozol

Θα πάω σμρ να μου γράψουν μαγνητικες. Θα τις κάνω και ΑΝ δεν είναι κατι-πιθανοτητα μικρη-, θα πάρω ριζικές αποφάσεις για αλλαγές. 1. Δουλειά, την οποία ως έχει ΣΙΧΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ, 2. πεφω με τα μούτρα να τελειώσω διπλωματική, γτ τα έχω φορτώσει σε κόκορα, 3. Με τη σχέση μου, να σκεφτώ τι γίνεται. Τον αγαπώ, τον λατρεύω, απλά ίσως λείπει ο έρωτας... Ίσως πάλι και να φταίει π τν τελευταίο χρόνο γυρναω σπίτι 11.30 ,και μόνο γκομενα δεν αισθάνομαι όταν βρισκόμαστε... Αλλά πρώτα οι μαγνητικές.

----------


## Aerozol

Έχω σιχαθεί να γυρναω όλη μέρα από δημόσια υπηρεσία σε δημόσια υπηρεσία ΟΛΗ την Αθηνα, να πρέπει να χωσω σε έξοδα περισσότερα από ότι βγάζω, να πρέπει να ανεχτω τον κάθε ηλίθιο τζαμπατζη μέχρι τις 11.30 το βράδυ που θέλει ν κάνει τ δουλειά τ, ναξεκατιπνιαζομαι μ την κάθε κυρατσα στα ΙΚΑ και τις εφοριες. Άστα διαλα αν είμαι καλά ή θα επιλέγω τους ρυθμούς μ, ή θα πάρω να γίνω συμβολαιογράφος να μην έχω κανένα κέρατα ανάγκη.

----------


## anxious4ever

ετσι!!! αποφασιστηκοτητα!!! 
εκεινον τον ερμο ομως γιατι να τον χωρισεις?????
κοιτα μετα απο πολλα χρονια σχεσης πεφτει λιγο παντοφλιαση....οκ... αλλα κ αυτο ειναι ωραιο..
να σου πω εμενα μαρεσει που γυρναω σπιτακι μας κ αραζω με την παντοφλα μου, τις πυτζαμαρες μου κ δεν χρειαζεται να το παιξω γκομενακι... οκ αν υπαρχει καλο σεξ... τι αλλο να θελεις??

----------


## Aerozol

Κοίτα αν είμαι καλά εννοειται δε θα τον χωρίσω, τον λατρεύω! Απλώς θα τον θέσω σαν προτεραιότητα πια, και θα πάψω να αντιμετωπίζω καταστάσεις τύπου οικογένεια, υγεία, γκόμενος, φίλοι σα δεδομένες, όπως κάνω μέχρι τώρα. Βασικά λέω να πάω ευαγγελισμό που εφημερεύει να μου γράψουν τις μαγνητικές για να πάρω και μια άλλη γνώμη. Φοβάμαι λίγο, μη με μάσουν μόλις τους πω 'ότι έχει μουδιάσει η αριστερή μου πλευρά χέρι-πόδι, αλλά θα πάω και βλέπουμε. Α! Μου λεγε σήμερα ένας ταξιτζής (κλασσική αξία δωρεάν ψυχανάλυσης), ότι η γυναίκα του γείτονά του είχε σκπ και πέθανε γτ ήταν τετραπληγική, είχε παραλύσει τελείως και κατέληξε. Οκ, δεν τρομοκρατήθηκα από τη μαρτυρία του ταξιτζή, γτ εδώ που τα λέμε δε μου φάνηκε και ο πιο έξυπνος άνθρωπος του κόσμου, αλλά όσο να ναι χαλάστηκα που άκουσα για μια τέτοια ιστορία(αν είναι έτσι, διότι διατηρώ πολύ σοβαρές επιφυλάξεις για την αξιοπιστία του αξιαγάπητου κατά τ' άλλα οδηγού). Πάντως, ακόμη και εγώ που είμαι σχεδόν παραληρηματική, μπορώ να πω ότι το ιντερνετ ας πούμε είναι μία τεράστια παγίδα για τον υποχόνδριο, ή τον άρρωστο, καθώς ο καθεις γράφει την π@@@@α του και μολονότι το ξέρεις, εκείνη τη στιγμή βάζεις το χέρι σου στη φωτιά, ότι αυτό που διαβάζεις είναι η προσωπική εξομολόγηση του εκάστοτε συντάκτη, ο οποίος τι λόγο έχει να πει ψέματα?

----------


## missmary2012

Και τελικά?

----------


## elis

Ηταν ιδεα τησ

----------


## qerme

εγω αυτο που εχεις με την ΣΚΠ, το εχω με την καρδια, βαραω τσιτες, εκτακτες συστολες, καρδιοφοβικος εν ολιγοις, κλασικα και εμενα ολοι οι δικοι μου απο ενα σημειο και μετα με εχουν στο δουλεμα, σωρεια εξετασεων, μαγνητικες κεφαλι μεση, αιματολογικες υπερηχους κοιλιας, θυροειδη, γαστρεντερολογοι, παθολογοι, ενδοκρινολογοι τα παντα, ολα κομπλε, κι εμενα ελειψη σε D μου βρηκαν, μεχρι και ηλεκτροκαρδιογραφηματα και τριπλεξ εκανα απο μονος μου, χωρις παραπεμπτικο ιατρου!!!! οταν σου λεω εμμονη ΕΜΜΟΝΗ, μετραω τους σφυγμους μου πολλες φορες στη μερα, τωρα λιγο λιγοτερο γιατι μαντεψε.... εχω εστιασει αλλου, τωρα ξυπναω μερικες φορες μες στη νυχτα με μουδιασματα στα πλευρα και μου εχει κολλησει οτι εχω πετρες στη χολη ή κατι με συκωτι, με εχει κουρασει ολο αυτο, ποτε σε υφεση, ποτε σε εξαρση τα συμπτωματα, απο ζαλαδες, εμβοες, ασταθειες, μουδιασματα, ψυχολογικες μεταπτωσεις, ευερεθιστικοτητα, νευρικοτητα φουλ, μετεωρισμους, φουσκωματα, δυσπεψιες, εχω κανει γενικα πολυ δουλεια μεσα στο κεφαλι μου, εχω δει αρκετη βελτιωση σε καποιους τομεις, πχ εχω χασει κιλα, εχω βελτιωσει την διατροφη μου, εχω κοψει τα πολλα ξενυχτια, αλλα πιστευω οτι εχω αναγκη ψυχοθεραπειεας, αν ζουμε με το φοβο μια ζωη πιστευω θα φυγουμε μια ωρα αρχιτερα απο στρες, στα λεω οντας ακομα νοσοφοβικος, τρωω σκαλωματα συνεχεια, πρεπει να βρουμε ακρη

----------


## Vasilis soze

Εγώ από το άγχος είχα μούδιασμα στην αριστερή πλευρά κεφάλι πόδι χέρι. Και ταχυκαρδιες κόμπο στο λαιμό πεταριζε και το μάτι μου ούτε ΣΚΠ ούτε τίποτα ιδψ με νεύρωση και λίγο κατάθλιψη είχα. Όταν πήρα την αγωγή μου πέρασαν όλα. Κάτσε ηρέμησε μην σκέφτεσαι αρνητικά και να κάνεις το σταυρό σου να έχεις υγεία άσε τη ΣΚΠ εκεί που κάθετε 

Εστάλη από SM-J320F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## dchristof

> Εγώ από το άγχος είχα μούδιασμα στην αριστερή πλευρά κεφάλι πόδι χέρι. Και ταχυκαρδιες κόμπο στο λαιμό πεταριζε και το μάτι μου ούτε ΣΚΠ ούτε τίποτα ιδψ με νεύρωση και λίγο κατάθλιψη είχα. Όταν πήρα την αγωγή μου πέρασαν όλα. Κάτσε ηρέμησε μην σκέφτεσαι αρνητικά και να κάνεις το σταυρό σου να έχεις υγεία άσε τη ΣΚΠ εκεί που κάθετε 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J320F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ακριβώς το ίδιο κι εγώ. Ατονία στην αριστερή πλευρά, παίζει συνέχεια το Μα Τι μου, μυϊκά πεταρισματα κλπ. Πήγες σε ψυχίατρο η ψυχολόγο?

Εστάλη από SM-G965F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Vasomp

> Ακριβώς το ίδιο κι εγώ. Ατονία στην αριστερή πλευρά, παίζει συνέχεια το Μα Τι μου, μυϊκά πεταρισματα κλπ. Πήγες σε ψυχίατρο η ψυχολόγο?
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G965F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 Κ εγω τα ιδια χωρίς την ατονία.. Το μάτι παίζει κ μυικα αλλα πεταρισματα εδώ κ εκει.. 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## dchristof

Έχω φρικάρει γιατί διάβαζα ένα παλιό ποστ εδώ μέσα που ανέφεραν als και τώρα Δε μπορώ να ηρεμήσω.. 

Εστάλη από SM-G965F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

